# Bait Runner



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Bait Runner 120000 D that after five big AJ's the drag clicker has worn down to a nub and it doesn't click any more. Does anyone have a clicker pawl in hand?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't have one in hand but I'm ordering all the time. I can have you one next week and mail it to you.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I couldn't find the part number in my reel manual or on Shimano's site. I guess they forgot to put that part in the diagram. I'm not sure if it is the same drag click as the 12000OC (RD15102) or if it's a different number.


----------

